# just getting started



## hhm (Jan 7, 2013)

I am just starting my property preservation comp. and would really like to get some newbie do's and dont's I'm kinda lost at this point where to find jobs, iv contacted banks and real estate companies anyone have a suggestion on who else i should contact?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

There are many many many hours of reading available on the forum already touching these subjects.

After you read all of that feel free to ask specific questions.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

welcome!

Do your self a favor and read thru this forum, a lot of valuable information to be found here. As for do's and don'ts, hmm that could take a while to explain-one thing is for sure Do not pay for anything when applying for work thru Nationals/regionals-if They want you bad enough they do not charge. Also document everything you do and save those pictures for at least a few years.

thats all I have but I bet in the next hour you will have plenty of info.


----------



## hhm (Jan 7, 2013)

what do you mean by nationals and regionals? iv heard the tearm but wasnt sure who they are


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Nationals are the nation wide companies right under the banks that give out the work.
They take a cut of the pie and send whats left down the food chain.

Regionals are companies that promise the nationals that they can provide full coverage for a large area of the country. A full state or even multiple states.
They take a cut of the pie and send whats left to the contractors. This is you, the guy doing the work at the end of the food chain. 
The last guy to get paid and the guy where the s&&t stops at when it runs down hill.


----------



## hhm (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks i appreciate the info, just getting started as you already know im sure is rough and all the charity info i can get is a big help


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

hhm said:


> Thanks i appreciate the info, just getting started as you already know im sure is rough and all the charity info i can get is a big help


If you work directly for the bank, the job is worth lets say $2500. 
Add in a national and that same job turns into a $1875 job and no work has been done yet. Add in a regional and that same job turns into a $950 job and still no work has been done.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Nationals are the nation wide companies right under the banks that give out the work.
> They take a cut of the pie and send whats left down the food chain.
> 
> Regionals are companies that promise the nationals that they can provide full coverage for a large area of the country. A full state or even multiple states.
> ...


I could not have stated that better


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> If you work directly for the bank, the job is worth lets say $2500.
> Add in a national and that same job turns into a $1875 job and no work has been done yet. Add in a regional and that same job turns into a $950 job and still no work has been done.




wow 950 from 2500 thats GOOD


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Its not far off the mark.

I've been on the receiving end, $900 paid to me while the regional billed their client $1900.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Its not far off the mark.
> 
> I've been on the receiving end, $900 paid to me while the regional billed their client $1900.


A friend of mines did a $1600 job for a regional who accidentally sent her bid approval for $7k. But $1600 was his bid. He couldn't complain. He just wonders how much money he leaves on the table.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Its not far off the mark.
> 
> I've been on the receiving end, $900 paid to me while the regional billed their client $1900.


 
the weight of sending that bill is a lot of work!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> A friend of mines did a $1600 job for a regional who accidentally sent her bid approval for $7k. But $1600 was his bid. He couldn't complain. He just wonders how much money he leaves on the table.


 
A realtor I deal with a lot of Fannie Mae property ,had asked about a bid I had turned in. My bid amount was $750, He was asking me about my $950 bid he got from Cyprexx as to what it included! Not bad there getting $200 to sit behind a desk!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> A realtor I deal with a lot of Fannie Mae property ,had asked about a bid I had turned in. My bid amount was $750, He was asking me about my $950 bid he got from Cyprexx as to what it included! Not bad there getting $200 to sit behind a desk!


Cyprexx flipped on me once for that. I bid some work for a Realtor, and then a couple weeks later Cyprexx asked me for a bid, so I bid that. When Cyprexx found out I bid it for the Realtor they got extremely upset on the phone. Haven't gotten any bid requests from them since.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Cyprexx flipped on me once for that. I bid some work for a Realtor, and then a couple weeks later Cyprexx asked me for a bid, so I bid that. When Cyprexx found out I bid it for the Realtor they got extremely upset on the phone. Haven't gotten any bid requests from them since.


 
My bid was to cyprexx it has to be approved by realtor. this is when I found out they had bumped my bid up By $200.I do alot of side work for this realtor and had asked about the bid,like what was included ect.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> My bid was to cyprexx it has to be approved by realtor. this is when I found out they had bumped my bid up By $200.I do alot of side work for this realtor and had asked about the bid,like what was included ect.


Ahh gotcha. Makes sense.


----------



## hhm (Jan 7, 2013)

what are some good companies to work with that covers kentucky?


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> A realtor I deal with a lot of Fannie Mae property ,had asked about a bid I had turned in. My bid amount was $750, He was asking me about my $950 bid he got from Cyprexx as to what it included! Not bad there getting $200 to sit behind a desk!


Had the same thing happen, sent a bid to Cyprexx and the cordinator accidently sent an email meant for her superior back to me , they had upped my bid by about 40% ,but I did'nt to much care as long as my bid was ok'ed...


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

cyprexx will use me before other contractors in my area,due to i alway past the broker sign off


----------

